# Ukraine is...



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ukraine is...*


Ukraine is a unique country in many ways that is full of surprises. 
In this topic you don't see the top tourist attractions of Kyiv or Lviv. 
I share with you some rare images that show Ukraine that you perhaps don't know



Architecture and Nature 
Modernity and Tradition
People and Animals






























source







































source


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

So how is it unique? You've shown solar panels, a road, and some nature.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source









source



















source









source









source



















source


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

krkseg1ops said:


> So how is it unique? You've shown solar panels, a road, and some nature.




Don't be rude


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Ukraine is lovely, one of my favorite European countries. Western Ukraine has an old world feel to it that's been lost in the heavy tourism of Western Europe.

Keep up the posts!


I would like to see examples of modern 21st century architecture in Ukraine.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Cool a Tesla.


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

musiccity said:


> Don't be rude


Can't you read English? He said unique.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source









source









source




























source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source









source









source









source









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source









source


















source









source









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source









source









source


















source




































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source


















source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks all for your comments and visit! I will post more pics next time!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Whats up with those zebras? In a zoo or one of those curious populations of exotic animals living around?


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

goschio said:


> Whats up with those zebras? In a zoo or one of those curious populations of exotic animals living around?



Those zebras in the steppe of Biosphere Reserve _Askania Nova_ located in Kherson Oblast (within the dry Taurida steppe near Oleshky Sands). This biosphere reserve covers 333.08 km2 (128.60 sq mi)






















source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Ukraine, Roman :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful wooden architectural monument – _*St. Paraskeva church*_ (first mentioned in 1753) in Oleksandrivka village (Khust district of the Zakarpattia region)
​
















































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source










source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source










source










source










source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source









source


















source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source









source









source



















source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://ukrainer.net



















source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source










source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source



















source







































source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ukraine is...: very beautiful, very nice; great pics, Roman :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*The village people*






























source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Old (abandoned?) house in Moshny Village, Cherkasy region*









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

* A Modern House in Sosnivka Village, Poltava region*









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Church in Poltava region*









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Poltava*




































































































source






















































source
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Sumy*





































source
​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Dear Roman, great to meet you also in this part of the forum! 
I've seen the whole thread now and found - as I know it from you - a big number
of beautiful and outstanding photos! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice Ukraine photos, Roman :applause:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Silvia* (what a surprise) and *Christos*- many thanks for the comments


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









https://photographers.ua/photo/kamenets-podolskiy-staryy-gorod-vid-s-vozdushnogo-418169/









https://photographers.ua/IgorMartsenyuk/album/81592/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*













































Pics by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*


















https://vk.com/lviv1256


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

musiccity said:


> I would like to see examples of modern 21st century architecture in Ukraine.


*Contemporary Ukrainian Architecture* ^^


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Chernivtsi*


Chernivtsi panorama by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


Chernivtsi by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


Chernivtsi by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


Chernivtsi panorama by Intro Spirit, on Flickr


chernivtsi_112 by Darriuss Royce, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ Ukraine - a country full of magic and beauty! kay:




Romashka01 said:


> *Silvia* *(what a surprise)* and *Christos*- many thanks for the comments


Hung showed me this part of the forum, Roman.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=123116&period=30









https://photographers.ua/TatianaLubeckay/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates! :cheers:


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*

*in English*





*in Spanish*


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Spring in Kharkiv*





















































































































http://dozor.kharkov.ua/photo/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv Region*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/96360/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/89281/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









Link









Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Ivano-Frankivsk Region*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/44340/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Transcarpathian Region*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/69265/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Spring in Kharkiv*

Part II






































































































































































































http://dozor.kharkov.ua/photo/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Hirsky Tikych, Cherkasy Region*



























https://photographers.ua/TimoshenkoVlad/album/69783/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*


















https://www.skypixel.com/users/aerozond


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Huge stadium


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*


















https://photographers.ua/YuriyMuhanov/









https://photographers.ua/TatianaLubeckay/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lutsk Castle*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy/album/46605/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Art Nouveau Architecture in Kyiv*













































Pics by me


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great self made photos. kay:


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

^^

:bowtie:


Here are more pics of Kyiv by me:


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Art Nouveau City said:


>


^^

Apartment House, 1911





























Pics by SergeyUA


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*

Apartment House, 1912-1913









Photo by SergeyUA


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*

*The Right Bank* 








Photo by Serhii Kotko

*The Left Bank* 


Black_Duck said:


>


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Art Nouveau City said:


> Unfortunately, the pics were taken on a cloudy and rainy day.


And some pics that were taken on a sunny day:


























































































https://apostrophe.ua/ua/news/socie...st-v-kieve-eksklyuzivnyie-foto-s-drona/163938


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Wtf! People walking on the bike lane! :nuts:

Very nice bridge tho!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Art Nouveau City said:


> Apartment House, 1912-1913
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would love to stay in one of the suites in this beautiful building.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

Yellow Fever said:


> Wtf! People walking on the bike lane! :nuts:


I don't like it either. :bash:



Yellow Fever said:


> Very nice bridge tho!


:yes:


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Khotyn Fortress*


















https://www.facebook.com/sergeynikmelnik


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful impressions! Particularly the last pic is exceptional and atmospheric! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*



Art Nouveau City said:


> http://igormelika.com.ua/shhodennik...ilskij-festival-povitryanix-kul-15-17-05-2015


...



Art Nouveau City said:


> http://igormelika.com.ua/shhodennik...ilskij-festival-povitryanix-kul-15-17-05-2015


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*


















https://photographers.ua/DmitriyRos/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ukraine :cheers:


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kharkiv*


































































































































































http://dozor.kharkov.ua/photo/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*






































https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Suburbs of Kyiv*



















































































































































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/jobdehoop/albums/72157695016077580


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its a pretty place, looks a lot like Canada.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*

*Street Life*












































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/jobdehoop/albums/72157695016077580


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*

*Street Life*

Part II








































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/jobdehoop/albums/72157695016077580


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Odessa*









Photo Credit









Photo Credit









Photo Credit


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kharkiv*

*Rainy Day*













































http://dozor.kharkov.ua/photo/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*



























https://photographers.ua/ValentinShirokov/album/83649/









https://photographers.ua/RomanZinchenko/album/63297/


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

Really enjoying this thread, such a unique and magical country. Also, like seeing pics of people. I have been to Russia and I thought that Ukrainians would look like Russians, but they have a distinct look about them, not sure how to describe it. The women are gorgeous


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

Could you tell me ArtNouveauCity what the population of greater Kyiv is? Wikipedia says 3.375 million, but the city looks much bigger than that. Thanks.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

^^

The population of Kyiv's right bank is 1,85 mln.
The population of Kyiv's left bank is 1,1 mln.
The population of the city of Kyiv is 2,95 mln.
The population of the Kyiv metropolitan area is 3,65 mln.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=127771&period=30









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=127346&year_best=2019&month_best=5


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kropyvnytskyi, Central Ukraine*













































https://photographers.ua/VasiliyVasyuk/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source


















source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://opinionua.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://weloveua.com


















http://lifeistravel.com.ua/praktika...tru-ili-odinochnoe-plavanie-lichnyj-opyt.html


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Chilling along the Dnipro river in Kyiv*









source


*Chernihiv Railway Station
*








source


​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kyiv Opera House








by Posterrr

National Art Museum of Ukraine in Kyiv








by Fotoswetik


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Saint Ignatius of Loyola Church* in Kremenets 









source

*Hegumen house, Transfiguration monastery* in Novhorod-Siverskyi, Chernihiv Oblast









by Star61

*
Cathedral of the Nativity of the Theotokos* in Kozelets,Rivne Oblast









by Denis Vitchenko


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Morning in the Carpathian Biosphere Reserve*









source

*Two cute brother bears in the Synevyr National Nature Park*









by Byrdyak


*Waterfall Zhenets*









source


*Aktove Canyon*









source


*The Oleshky Sands - the largest dune (desert) in Europe*









source

*Vorozheska Lake, Zakarpattia Oblast*









source

*Morning in the Carpathian National Nature Park* 









by Pyvovar Pavlo


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

On the peak of Chorna Hora Range








source

View from Hoverla Mount








source









by Pyvovar Pavlo

Valley of Narcissus, a natural lowland habitat of Narcissus poeticus in Zakarpattia Oblast.








source

Eurasian nuthatch in Dovbush rocks








by Pyvovar Pavlo

Carpathian National Nature Park








by Ryzhkov Oleksandr

Beautiful Landscape in Zakarpattia Oblast








by Vian


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thousands of tourists visit the festival of medieval culture _*'Silver Tatosh'*_
in the castle of *Saint-Miklos, Chynadiyovo, *Zakarpattia Oblast






















































 by Сергій Гудак








 by Ivan Burkalo


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kharkiv.* Picnic in the Park

'Happiness is not expensive' 






























































source


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Romashka01 said:


> *Chilling along the Dnipro river in Kyiv*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a natural or man made beach? Its the first time I see a beach that size by the river and the river isn't really even that big.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Is it a natural or man made beach? Its the first time I see a beach that size by the river and the river isn't really even that big.



This beach is located on Venetian island just a half hour from the city centre. It was created in 1968 as an entertainment complex with mainly water activities. 


There are more than 20 beaches in Kyiv (including one for children and one for nudes)
*
Kyiv Beach Rescue*










source









source









source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Bukovel, * Ivano-Frankivsk Oblast



































































































































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, the Ukraine people are real dare devils, pretty girls too.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kyiv.* People.














































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Some Restaurants/Bars in *Kyiv* 




































































































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great people and great food. kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ukraine is...**an industrial country*

Ukraine is one of the world's largest agricultural producers and exporters. Besides this Ukraine has a massive high-tech industrial base.

The key resource of Ukraine is people with skills and knowledge who are able to create good products









source










source


*What does Ukraine produce?


























*
agropolit.com


The wheat, sunflower oil, ferrous, nonferrous metals, clothing, accessories, food, pharmaceuticals..

Aircrafts, spacecraft, rockets, yachts, vessels, smart window blinds, 3D printers, large plasma screens and displays, robotic arms, drones, helicopters, electric bikes, high speed interregional trains, trams, electric buses, wireless security systems, furniture... 


Some Ukrainian Brands and Companies:







​​


































*Antonov StC*

Aircraft manufacturing and services company, has built a total of approximately 22,000 aircraft (including An-225 Mriya - the largest operating aircraft in the world)


*Yuzhmash (Pivdenmash)*

Ukrainian state-owned aerospace manufacturer. It produces spacecraft, launch vehicles (rockets), liquid-propellant rockets and others.


*Hartron Corp.*
Develops and produces spacecraft and missile control systems, hardware for nuclear power plants, computer-based turnstile systems for passengers at the railway stations, electronic table-based visual information systems for railway stations, etc.


*Bogdan Motors*

Automobile manufacturer that produce buses, trolleybuses, the sanitary cars, cargo trucks, electric buses bodies.


*SolarGaps*

SolarGaps are the world's first renewable energy producing window blinds that use solar panels.


*Softex Aero*

A privately-owned firm based in Kyiv Oblast, is focusing on the development and manufacture of multipurpose helicopters and business jets ( jet V-24).



*Aeroprakt Ltd.*

Aircraft manufacturer based in Kyiv specializes in the design and manufacture of light aircraft.



*Electrontrans*

A full-scale production company that specializing in the design and production of urban transport - trams, buses, electric buses.



*Horisont STC *

Another Ukrainian specialist in production of helicopters. Its product, SL-231 SCOUT - a three seat helicopter that has a cockpit built out of composite materials


*Delfast Bikes*

Ukrainian bicycle company. Delfast created a smart electric bike: Delfast Prime - an official World Guinness Record E-bike with the longest range ever - 226 miles on a single charge.


*AgriEye*

High technologies for agriculture (drones and 6-band multispectral cameras, technology for planting trees by drones)


*Senstone Inc.*

A tiny wearable personal assistant for instant note-taking (it records voice and converts them into text).

*Black Sea Yachts shipyard*

Ukrainian shipyard and design office with experienced marine engineers team
Yachts are built in steel and aluminum under class A, unlimited navigation area

*EKTA*
A Ukrainian manufacturer of large plasma screens and displays.
The biggest LED 3D TV produced by EKTA has made the Guinness World Record
HQ in Kyiv | the LED-screen production plant is located in Zhytomyr

*Esper Bionics*
Esper Bionics is a pioneer engineering company focused on mechatronics,
AI, and IoT technologies for Human Augmentation.
The first product – IoT robotic hand with affordable mechanics and advanced software.
Founder/CEO: Dmytro Gazda. HQ - Kyiv

*Kriukiv RCMP*

A large industrial Ukrainian company manufacturing high speed interregional trains, intermediate metro cars.


*Ugears*

The creator and manufacturer of unique self-propelled wooden 3D Mechanical Puzzle Kits puzzles for adults and kids.


*Kwambio*

3D printer manufacturer with a full-service manufacturing facility located in Odessa,Ukraine, as well as offices and showrooms in London and New York.The company has developed the first industrial 3D printer in the world for ceramic materials. Kwambio’s client portfolio features General Electric, Airbus and has a history of cooperation with Tesla and NASA.



*Kray Technologies Inc.*

Kyiv-based company founded in 2015 which manufactures industrial productivity drones.


*Petcube*

A Ukrainian company that designs and develops gadgets for pets. Its first product, Petcube Camera, is an interactive pet monitor with real time video and built-in laser pointer. In 2014 Petcube was named the best European hardware startup.


*Faina.design*

Designs and produces furniture, lighting and décor products


*Ajax Systems*
Ajax Systems develops wireless security systems that are among the most technologically advanced globally.
Ajax devices protect over many users in 120+ countries worldwide.
All the company’s products are developed and manufactured in Ukraine.


















source


 *Kernel *- the world's leading and the largest in Ukraine producer and exporter of sunflower oil. Kernel supplies its products to 60 countries around the world 










*Merengo **Sandora* 
the major exporters of alcoholic beverages in the world, has a strong portfolio of its own alcohol brands in various categories.. Marengo, Takado (in Latin) or Хлібний Дар, Козацька Рада, Перша Гільдія (Cyrylic) 









*Roshen*










*Arber










Braska







*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

KYIV



























by Sergey Ristenko


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Holy Dormition Pochayiv Lavra is a monastery in Ternopil Oblast








source


















source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://photographers.ua/photo/pislya-doschu-1104713/








by Pyvovar Pavlo
Carpathian Biosphere Reserve in Zakarpattia Oblast








by Vian

















source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Boyan Monument on Castle Hill in Novhorod-Siverskyi, Chernihiv Oblast*









by Star61


*Birds gliding above the sandy semidesert in Tavria, near the Kinburn Spit.* 









Photo by Pavlo Pashko


*Desna River. Sunset*









photographers.ua


*Fabulous old house in Staryi Solotvyn village (Zhytomyr Oblast)*









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*House in Antoniny village,* Khmelnytskyi Oblast









source

*Church in Fastiv*, a small town in Kyiv oblast









source


*Intercession Cathedral* in Izmail









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ukraine is* home for 42,153,201 people
_ (1 January 2019)_


Urban population: 69% Rural - 31%

There are currently 454 cities/towns. The largest - *Kyiv* (2,950,819) the smallest - *Uhniv* (974)

Major Ethnic Groups: _Ukrainians_ 78% _Russian_ - 17% ​









_Ukrainians, facebook profiles_ and 
source source source source source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Art, Theatre and Cinema (1)
_
Ukraine possesses a wealth of cultural talent. There are more than 120 theatres._

*Odessa Opera*











source









commons.wikimedia.org









source









source




















source​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Art, Theatre and Cinema (2)












*Art galleries*

_(Я Галерея, Мистецький Арсенал, M17, Pinchuk Art Centre, Parfum büro, Триптих АРТ, D12 ART HALL, Shcherbenko Art Centre, Karas Gallery, Vozdvizhenka Arts House 32, Bereznitsky Aesthetics, Stedley Art Foundation, Dukat Gallery, Port Creative Hub etc.)
_​

















Фотограф: Максим Білоусов





















source


















source source​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Festivals



























*Z-Games*, Extreme Sports and Music Festival




























































source:
https://pushkinska.net
https://pink.ua
Иван Страхов
weekend.zone

​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kyiv Wine Fest 2019*









































































source
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*UPark Fest 2019*












































































































source
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Art, Theatre and Cinema ( part 4)



Ukrainian Movies (2018/2019)

Some of them (not the best, but latest):





Фокстер & Макс









Шляхетні волоцюги 









Сквот32 









Гарет Джонс (Ukraine - Poland) 









Тільки диво 










Гуцулка Ксеня


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Landscape in Khust Raion,Zakarpattia Oblast








source
Yasinia








source
Hutsul - An ethnographic group of Ukrainian pastoral highlanders inhabiting in the Carpathian Mountains.








source

Hutsulshchyna National Nature Park (Ivano-Frankivsk Oblast)








source
Schoenborn Castle-Palace in Zakarpattia Oblast








by Fedak


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lviv












*Lviv is the most unusual city in Ukraine and one the country’s most popular tourist destinations. 
Lviv has UNESCO-protected Old Town renowned for beautiful narrow streets, magnificent churches, 
fascinating museums and charming atmosphere.
It's cozy and welcoming, offering a wide range of themed restaurants,
cool bars and great nightlife.*










sourcesource
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Bukovel*




























source
















































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source









source











source
Multimedia Fountain Roshen in Vinnytsia - is the largest floating fountain in Europe.








source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kyiv Lavra *








by Sensei SunSay


*Kyiv. Saint Andrew's Church at night*








source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ukraine has unique places where foreign tourists are still quite rare:*


*The hot thermal pool in Kosyno, Zakarpattia Oblast*








source


*Lemurian Salt Lake, Kherson Oblast *








source


* "Planet Mars" Iron Ore Open Pit Mining in Kryvyi Rih* Industrial tourism in Ukraine








source

















source


*Unique Tour to the Chernobyl Exclusion Zone in the city of Pripyat* 
Chernobyl, site of the world's deadliest nuclear accident, is now a surprisingly popular tourist destination. 
Ukrainian officials opened the area to tourists nearly a decade ago, declaring that visits were safe, 
though tours would be strictly regulated.









source









source


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Imagine I'm soaking in that wine like pool.


----------



## jazzXVII (Aug 28, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


>


Romashka01, in which area are they located? Carpathians?


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ yes, Carpathians (Chornohora range between Ivano-Frankivsk and Zakarpattia oblasts)

More: http://art-of-life.com.ua/u-poshukah-samotnoji-chornohory/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Lake Synevyr is the largest lake in the Carpathian Mountains of Ukraine. It is located in Mizhhiria Raion, Zakarpattia Oblast*








source
*
Waterfall in Ivano-Frankivsk oblast*








source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://photographers.ua/photo/goverla-vzimku-1134504/

















https://photographers.ua/photo/goverla-vzimku-1134504/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

next page --->


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kherson Oblast* 

































































source





*Askania-Nova* - the oldest steppe reserve in the world, one of the 7 Natural Wonders of Ukraine. Askania Nova differ from other reserves in the fact that its territory in addition to local, indigenous, steppe species of wildlife, well accustomed many rare animals brought from Europe, Asia, Africa, Australia and America. Here, in large pens in the zoo area of 30 square miles are in the semi-free conditions zebra and antelope, bison and water buffalo, deer and wild horses - more than 1,000 animals of 40 and hybrid forms.
http://en.discoverkherson.com.ua










askania-nova










*Oleshkivski Sands* - the only desert in Ukraine and the second largest in Europe.
Like all deserts, it consists of numerous bahrans, about 5 meters high (separate are up to 20 meters high), which move due to the wind. In summer the temperature of the sand reaches 75 ° C, the rains are rare, and sandstorms occur from time to time.




















*Dzharylgach Island* it is the largest island in the Black Sea and Ukraine in general.
An interesting sight of the island is Dzharylgach lighthouse designed by Gustave Eiffel.
Dzharylgach is rich on estuary lakes (over 200). It is known for its curative mud and salt lakes, where water has a high content of iodine and bromine. The air itself is rich with compounds of such elements and ozone.
http://en.discoverkherson.com.ua













*Kherson*








source









https://bodnarchuk.com.ua
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Early morning in a forest.








https://web.500px.com/photo/6359557/Sun-shining-by-Roman-Sayko/


Rakhivs'kyi district










https://web.500px.com/photo/292525001/When-a-pine-tree-is-your-neighbour-by-Sofiya-Hunchyk/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dnipro raion








https://500px.com/bodydock

Sunset over Sunflower field near Boryspil








https://web.500px.com/photo/266294561/Sunset-over-Sunflower-field-by-Alexander-Rodionov/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Adzhyhol Lighthouse (1911) - active lighthouse in Dnipro Estuary, Ukraine. It is located about 30 kilometres (19 mi) west of the city of Kherson. 



































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Mezhigorje Park*

































































by Stas Buryak


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dnipro city




































by Stas Buryak


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Stas Buryak


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dnipro. City park




































by Stas Buryak


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Stas Buryak


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful set of chess. And that woman too!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Odesa*









source


















makovey.com.ua









source









source









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kyiv*









https://photographers.ua/MaxPopelnyukh1/album/77880/

*Lviv*









source

*Dnipro*









korrespondent.net


*Cherkasy*









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Poltava*











*CHERNIHIV*









source

*
LUTSK*









source

*BEREHOVE*











*OLEKSANDRIA*









source

*Zaporizhia*









by Alexey Tolmachov

*Ivano-Frankivsk*











*Uzhhorod*









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*KROPYVNYTSKYI*










source








by lyule4ik 








source









By Haidamac 









by Діана_Масляник 



























source









source









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source 

















source










source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kharkiv*










 by Tala tamila 

















by WoxBox









DENIS VITCHENKO 








 by Prymasal


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kharkiv*

IMG_8460 by kat3057




































by Stas Buryak







by Марина Сметана


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Such a beautiful city, the girls too.


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Kyiv* 


















































































https://www.instagram.com/tekso/?hl=uk
https://www.instagram.com/izabotin/?hl=uk
https://www.instagram.com/flyua_kiev/?hl=uk
https://www.instagram.com/yuriyshevchenko/?hl=uk


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates, Roman :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kyiv*









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Dnipro*









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Yaremche. Ivano-Frankivsk Oblast*









https://travel.tochka.net/ua/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Pochaiv, Ternopil Oblast*









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Bukovel, Iv-Frankivsk Obl.*














































































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Manufaktura, Khodosivka village, Kyiv region*




















































































source


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Lviv*









Link 









Link


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kyiv*

Tetris Hall with lounge area and rooftop pool




























































































































































^^





Read more and see pics here: https://tetrishall.com.ua/en/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Lychakivskyi District, Lviv*

*Church of the Ascension of the Lord*









Link


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Lviv*

*Church of Saints Olha and Elizabeth*









Link


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Lviv in Winter*









Link


















Link


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kyiv*























































https://www.instagram.com/kyiv_love/
https://www.instagram.com/kiev_insta_city/
https://www.picuki.com/profile/foto_by_sorockolat


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kyiv*





























*by me*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos from you again, thanks!


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*











































http://zubr14.livejournal.com
https://photographers.ua/Gazda
https://photographers.ua/SergioSfotaS


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice updates, thanks for sharing. kay:


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*


Volpacchiotto said:


> Pics by Michael Runkel





Edelweiss Kh said:


> Refectory & Refectory Church of the Kyiv Pechersk Lavra, 1893-1895
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old streets of Kyiv Pechersk Lavra 









http://photographers.ua/photo/913643/









https://500px.com/prokofiev


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kharkiv*









Photo by Oleg Kruglyak


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Krekhiv, Lviv Region*

*Basilian Monastery of St. Nicholas*












































































































Pics by Maxim Ritus


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Bilhorod-Dnistrovskyi, Odessa Region*

*Akkerman Fortress*



























Link









Link


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

Hailaga said:


>


I visited that beautiful Krekhiv monastery not far from Zhovkva a few years ago, maybe I'll post my own photos. BTW, Zhovkva is a very nice town too.


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Transcarpathian Region*

*Schönborn Castle*









Photo by Maxim Ritus


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Horodkivka, Zhytomyr Region*

*Neo-Gothic Church of St. Clare* 















































Pics by Maxim Ritus


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Lviv*

Lviv residents have a divine sense of humor. 









https://photographers.ua/IgorMukalov/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Horodok, Lviv Region*

*Exaltation of the Holy Cross Church* 

The church was built in the Middle Ages in the Gothic style but was rebuilt after a fire in 1616 with some elements of the Baroque style.















































Pics by Maxim Ritus


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kyiv*
















@werter • Світлини та відео в Instagram


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Lviv*


















by me


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

Arcovia said:


> I visited that beautiful Krekhiv monastery not far from Zhovkva a few years ago, maybe I'll post my own photos. BTW, Zhovkva is a very nice town too.


Ok, my photos are a little bit older than I previously thought (time goes by so fast), but I hope they still may be of interest to the viewers.

*Krekhiv monastery (Lviv region), part I*


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

*Krekhiv monastery (Lviv region), part II*


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

*Krekhiv monastery (Lviv region), part III*



























































































* * *


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

*Zhovkva (Lviv region), part I*

A small provincial town of Zhovkva, a few km away from Krekhiv:


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

*Zhovkva (Lviv region), part II*


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

*Zhovkva (Lviv region), part III*


















































































🔼🔼🔼 The monastery in the previous photo now looks much better:









link


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Tourists climbing the Hoverla mountain. Photo by Andrii Vakhnii.

















Експедиція Україною - люди, місця, історії







ukrainer.net


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

In the Carpathians










Lake Nesamovyte, one of the highest mountain-side lakes in the Ukrainian Carpathians. Photo by Taras Kovalchuk.











The Tunnel of Love in Klevan, Rivne region. A green corridor formed by trees stretching along the railway line. Photo by Oleksandr Maiorov








ukrainer.net


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Luge track in Kremenets. The one and the only luge track built back in the 19th century. Photo by Dmytro Bartosh



























_source: ukrainer.net_


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dzharylhach Island. It is the biggest uninhabited island in Ukraine, which preserved its unique flora and fauna. Photo by Pavlo Pashko











Fishermen set out for work at sunset near the Shagany estuary in Bessarabia (Odesa region, south of Ukraine). Photo: Pavlo Pashko.










Pelicans lift off over the waters of the Danube river, not far from “Kilometer Zero” – the place where the river meets the sea. Photo: Oleksandr Ratushnyak.









ukrainer.net


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kyiv. Trukhaniv Island




































_source: orest.com.ua_


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Summertime in Kyiv

















































































vklybe.tv/kiev


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kyiv. People













































source: the-village.com.ua/tags/Зовнішній%20вигляд


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kyiv. People













































_source: orest.com.ua_


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kyiv.* Sky Family Park



























_source: vklybe.tv/kiev_


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kyiv








*
the-village.com.ua
*







*
orest.com.ua
*







*
aperepelitsa.com.ua








the-village.com.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

France? 🙂 No,Ukraine! 

(Fastiv (Kyiv region), Zakarpattya, Odesa region)










find-way.com.ua









source: pershij.com.ua/lavandove-pole-10-cikavih-faktiv-pro-populyarnu-turistichnu-rodzinku-zakarpattya-foto/









kolonist.com.ua


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Very great sets of photos of an amazing country, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

bukovel.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Ukraine, Roman


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Happy New Year!*
























Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 - Photographer - YouPic


Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 from Kyiv, Ukraine - expert in Cityscape - is sharing some inspiration on YouPic. Have a look and be amazed!




youpic.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice aerial photos


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Zhytomyr Region* 
















































Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*
























































Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*
















Андрій Косенко - Боярка


Андрій Косенко Боярка.




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*
























Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*
























Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv 























*








Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dnipro City*








Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dnipro City*
















Інформатор Дніпро


Інформатор Дніпро. 87,932 likes · 9,850 talking about this. dp.informator.ua




www.facebook.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv







*
























Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart) • Instagram photos and videos


11K Followers, 235 Following, 706 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Artur Lahoda 🇺🇦 (@wavemeart)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Joseph Church in the village of Pidlisnyi Mukariv (Khmelnytska Oblast)




































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Medzhybizh Castle (1146-1586) (Khmelnytska Oblast)









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Saint Stanislaus Church, *Chortkiv 




















source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Saints Peter and Paul Cathedral, *Kamianets-Podilskyi









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*DNIPRO CITY*


















source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*KYIV. PEOPLE*






















































source source source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*KYIV. PEOPLE









*




































source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Ukraine, Roman


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Tonight, the Russian force launched a missile attack at residential areas of Kyiv. Ukrainian air defense shot down 2 drones and several missiles, otherwise the destruction would have been much greater.









Residents of Kyiv hide from Russian bombs and missiles at the Obolon Station.








© transphoto.org













__ https://www.facebook.com/bilozerska/posts/4924837194240609


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Ukrainian capital under the control of the Ukrainian army









Russian force launched a missile attack at downtown Kharkiv but the city does not give up. Today, the Ukrainian army controls Kharkiv.








Hitler, 1943 | Putin, 2022








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

^^ ^^
























































© censor.net


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dnipro City*
































Pics by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Contemporary residential complex in the Ukrainian Carpathians
























































Pics by Andriy Avdeenko


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*KHARKIV (2021)*
























































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*KHARKIV* (2021)









source

















source


























source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*KHARKIV*

_(pics from 2021)_













































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

KHARKIV













































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

KYIV









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*KYIV *

_(2021)_































































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*DNIPRO








*






































source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*DNIPRO*


















source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Ukrainian Autumn_
























_Pics by Igor Solodovnikov_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*
















_Pics by Artur Sirenko_









_Photo by Ihor Kosovych_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Kyiv*

UNIT.City _
















_© Unit.City_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*
















_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*
_








© britannica_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Merry Christmas 
&
Happy New Year!_

*Lviv*
































_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians







*








_Pics by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Ukrainian freeride
(with English subtitles)
^^^


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Khotyn*_








_Photo by Yuriy Storozhenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv*
















_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------

